
Meet the Meerkat - quotha
https://system76.com/desktops/meerkat
======
blacksmith_tb
I appreciate that you have a fair number of choices in building these systems,
but they are about double the price of similar NUC boxes.

------
yellowapple
Oh boy, a rebranded NUC. And not even one of the fancy new ones with i7
processors.

I can't really justify buying this.

------
desarun
Jesus that's overpriced.

